# DirectSound output v2.2.11 error



## try2shutmeup (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm having a problem with my sound. It always works when I turn my laptop on, but then if I stop using it and leave it for a while, when I come back to it the sound is almost always not working.
When I try to play a song in winamp I get the following error:



> *DirectSound output v2.2.11 error*
> Bad DirectSound driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration.
> Error code: 80004005


The only way I can get sound back is by restarting.

Now, what confuses me is that my laptop has only ever done this when I am at home (this has never happened at residence in university). I don't have anything set up differently than I would in residence. The only difference is the internet connection, which I assume has nothing to do with my sound drivers.

So, is there any way to fix this? And if there isn't a way to fix it permanently, is there at least a way I can get sound back without having to shut down the whole computer?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Are you still having this problem? If so, DirectSound is a component of DirectX.

Which version of Windows are you running, and the version of DirectX? For the DirectX, go to Start | Run and type DXDIAG

In the first tab will be the version.

Also, go to the Sounds tab, and try the tests there. Do they work, and is there anything in the Notes section at the bottom?

Regards

eddie


----------



## Lindsaymuach (May 29, 2005)

how to fixed the direct sound output error?
i have try many times to shut down my note book, but it still the same
please reply me as soon as possible
thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, Lindsaymuach

Can you try the things that I mentioned above for try2shutmeup?

Regards

eddie


----------

